# Actual Play, Demon City with Zak Smith



## RedMoonRoleplaying (Aug 11, 2018)

“Murder, corruption, death, whiskey, hate, night, darkness, noise, summoning, possession, car chases, claws, disorder, firearms, glass shattering, bathtubs filled with blood, devoured corpses, tentacles, neon, broken men, fear..."


We had the opportunity to play the upcoming horror game Demon City with its creator, Zak Smith, as our Host. You may know Zak from the web show “I Hit It With My Axe” or his work for “Lamentations of the Flame Princess” and the OSR scene in general where he has created modules like “Frostbitten and Mutilated”, “A Red and Pleasant Land”, “Maze of the Blue Medusa” and “Vornheim”. 


This will be a slightly different episode than you may be used to where we give the system, utilizing tarot cards, and rules more space than we normally do.

[video=youtube_share;z8FkS3jKAz0]https://youtu.be/z8FkS3jKAz0[/video]


Demon City is on Kickstarter right now and you can find it here:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1070557469/demon-city-the-ultimate-horror-rpg


You can find Zak’s blog, “Playing DnD with Porn Stars” here:
http://dndwithpornstars.blogspot.com


Music by: Atrium Carceri


Web: https://www.redmoonroleplaying.com
iTunes: http://apple.co/2wTNqHx
Android: http://bit.ly/2vSvwZi
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/RedMoonRoleplaying
RSS: http://www.redmoonroleplaying.com/podcast?format=rss
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/RedMoonRoleplaying


----------



## Zak S (Aug 14, 2018)

GMing purely by radio was way more fun than I expected


----------

